# how to make an irish guy permanently romantic..



## triplex (17 Jan 2007)

a friend  has just proposed to his now fiancee, but he hasn't a romantic bone in his body - she is very romantic - both in their early thirties - any ideas how we can instill a romantic streak in him on a permanent basis?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2007)

triplex said:


> but he hasn't a romantic bone in his body


Is this some sort of euphemism?


----------



## r2d2 (17 Jan 2007)

triplex said:


> but he hasn't a romantic bone in his body


 
www.viagra.com


----------



## Megan (17 Jan 2007)

r2d2 said:


> www.viagra.com


 
Is viagra a bone?


----------



## Marie M (17 Jan 2007)

It just not possible, only exists in trashy chick lit.  A man could not be permanently changed, and the brief glimpses of romance appear less and less as your time together moves on. Thats just life


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Jan 2007)

why would you WANT to permanently change a man?


----------



## mf1 (17 Jan 2007)

"any ideas how we can instill a romantic streak in him on a permanent basis?"


Hypnosis. Or a Lobotomy. Otherwise just get on with it. He is what he is. 

mf


----------



## HotdogsFolks (17 Jan 2007)

Men cannot be changed. Especially men who are already in their 30's...


----------



## Megan (17 Jan 2007)

Why would you want to change your partner. Didnt you fall in love with him the way he is. No woman/man should ever settle with a man/woman thinking she/he is going to change. Thats a no no no.....


----------



## Ravima (17 Jan 2007)

Women want one man to satisfy all their needs, man needs all women to satisfy one need.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2007)

Ravima said:


> Women want one man to satisfy all their needs, man needs all women to satisfy one need.


----------



## ragazza (18 Jan 2007)

There is a joke along the lines of:

" woman marries a man, hoping that he will change.
A man marries a woman, hoping that she wont change.
Both a wrong!"


----------



## addob (18 Jan 2007)

Megan has it spot on. Why did she accept his proposal if she didn't like him the way he already is!?
ad


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Jan 2007)

Start with the [broken link removed].


----------



## auto320 (18 Jan 2007)

There is the story (very old one, sorry) about the couple planning their wedding day..

Man is making a mental list, Aisle, Altar, Hymm.

Woman is making similar list, I'll alter him.


----------



## Guest109 (18 Jan 2007)

*The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its body. The female initiates sex by ripping the male's head off. *



*("Honey, I'm home. What the....?!") *


----------



## autumnleaf (19 Jan 2007)

Is it your male friend that's looking for advice? What does he mean "hasn't a romantic bone in his body"? He proposed, didn't he?

Romance means different things to different people. For some women it's chocs-and-flowers, for others it's hillwalking or bowling together, or him telling her she's got a lovely smile or a great This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language, or watching horror movies and hiding her head in his shoulder at the scary bit, or having him do the dishes while she has a bath. So my advice to him would be - ask her! What does she see as romantic? And then do it.

(Or if he wanted to be sneaky, ask her best friend or sister).


----------



## triplex (22 Jan 2007)

excellent answer auto320! 

you all picked it up wrong -she doesn't want to change him at all.... just broaden his horizons!

thanks for all your 'advice'!


----------



## Ravima (22 Jan 2007)

try the ann summers shops for wild wierd and wonderful stuff or body shop for simpler massage oil. 

be proactive - jump him rather than waiting for him to jump her! that can be amazing altogether!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

